# I killed my one and only phrag bess



## bwester (Jun 26, 2006)

As if my week could get no worse (why I havent posted in a while by the way), I get back in town this weekend and my one and only phrag besseae is DEAD :sob: This may not sound so aweful to yall but I havent killed an orchid yet and thats not the one I wanted to be first. GRRRR!!!! I have other besseae hybrids but am now very cautious to try the species again. Sorry yall, I just had to vent


----------



## bench72 (Jun 26, 2006)

sorry to hear it Blake... if it's any consolation, many of us have killed much loved 'chids!


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 26, 2006)

Blake, I am sorry to hear that. When it rains, it pours. I hope things start to turn around soon.


----------



## Heather (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh Blake, I'm so sorry. 
Hang in there sweetie, things will look up, I am sure!


----------



## silence882 (Jun 26, 2006)

I would definitely recommend giving up entirely and sending all your remaining orchids to me. PM me and I'll send along my mailing address.

kidding! I just lost my sargentianum to crown rot, so I know how you feel...

--Stephen


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 26, 2006)

what happened? believe me, we've all been there...just gotta figure out what went wrong and when the time is right, get another one.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 26, 2006)

Blake,







Your friend,
Zach


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 26, 2006)

Blake, if it will make you feel better I can post the photo of me in the Kovachii suit again. Huh? Huh? Maybe someone can animate so I do a funny little dance in the flower suit. Come on, you know you want to see that.


----------



## Heather (Jun 26, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Blake, if it will make you feel better I can post the photo of me in the Kovachii suit again. Huh? Huh? Maybe someone can animate so I do a funny little dance in the flower suit. Come on, you know you want to see that.




I think if we animate, it should be a bud to bloom photo...haha
I really didn't think that was you. 
That took guts you know....in the other photos there were no glasses...so I didn't recognize!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2006)

It's never fun to lose an orchid. I always have a hard time throwing out anything that might just have a tiny spark of life left in it.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 26, 2006)

Could you tell us a bit about what happened? I have a besseae that I am deathly afraid of killing.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 26, 2006)

Geeze, Zach, how many plants do you have now? When did you add that besseae?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 26, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Geeze, Zach, how many plants do you have now? When did you add that besseae?


A couple of weeks ago. I'm sorry I didn't tell you earlier. Can we still be friends? I want to make this work.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 26, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> A couple of weeks ago. I'm sorry I didn't tell you earlier. Can we still be friends? I want to make this work.


Well, I don't know. I feel betrayed now. You might as well fess up to everything. I guess I can forgive you... especially if you send me that Mexipedium you've got. :evil:


----------



## bwester (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, it was doing just fine. Potted in s/h. Then, it became posessed by satan, or possibly some sort of bacteria. And then it turned brown and died. :sob: I would like to see the Kovachii suit again


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 26, 2006)

It's like the 1st dent in a new car!!!!
If you've only killed one you are now officially an orchid grower!!:evil:


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 27, 2006)

bwester said:


> I would like to see the Kovachii suit again


 
Whatever I can do to make you smile...


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 27, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Whatever I can do to make you smile...



I took some liberties... I'm sorry.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 27, 2006)

No wonder Heather likes Mosi so much... she's been parading as a kovachii!


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 27, 2006)

Mosi wears it better than me.


----------



## Heather (Jun 27, 2006)

oh my god. I go to bed...and look what I come back too...my worst nightmare....
rotfl....

you people are just too much!


----------



## bwester (Jul 1, 2006)

Weirdest thing... I was watering plants today and I had not yet tossed the plant out and reused the LECA and it has this little green nub that just seemed to pop up over night. Does this mean it might recover or should I still toss it out?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't know what the correct answer is, but I'd definitely keep it!


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 1, 2006)

Post a picture.


----------



## Heather (Jul 1, 2006)

Definitely keep it. I had one like that where the growth died off but the new nub, all that was left, grew and was fine. 

So now you have two.


----------



## bench72 (Jul 1, 2006)

I say keep it!!!!

I had one that was all brown, but I was so shocked to throw it out so I left it and a week later, there was this new growth on the side.. and now it's all alive again...... tiny leaves though... maybe another 3 year (wish) till flowering...


----------



## Billie (Jul 8, 2006)

*A little hope*

 me too keep it .I lost a besseae about 3yrs ago - but someone told me don't throw it away put it under your bench leave it don't touch it let it just get run off water -- it took nearly 12 months but hey it sent out a runner now i have a 2growth plant main growth about 12" -it hasn't reflowered yet-but it did come back . Billie


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 8, 2006)

I guess besseaes are more resilient than I first believe. If mine starts to sulk, I'll just ignore it and it will only put out a new growth right?


----------

